# RIP Pat Quinn



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Sad day in the hockey world, Pat Quinn passed away at 71. RIP Pat!

http://www.cbc.ca/m/sports/hockey/nhl/pat-quinn-dead-at-71-1.2846984


----------



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

Thanks John for starting this thread. It is a good place for us to pay tribute o a true Vancouver legend.
I have watched Pat since his earliest days in Hockey with the Leafs. I was also a season ticket holder when Pat was one of the original Canucks. I remember well when Pat returned to Vancouver as a coach and g.m. and totally transformed the Canucks into a respectable franchise. And who will ever forget the Canucks run in '94....without doubt, the greatest moment in Canuck history. He has been a great influence on Hockey both in Vancouver and all across Canada. In addition to his "on ice" accomplishments, his charity work in Vancouver is well known. He has set very high standards for anyone who puts on a Canucks jersey. My sincere condolences to the Quinn family........RIP Pat.....


----------



## Stan's Discus (Oct 29, 2012)

He will be missed by many


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks for the many great memories Pat. You will be missed. RIP.

Anthony


----------



## C-kidder (Aug 2, 2014)

Sad sad day, Last night Tom Larscheid was talking about him during the intermission and saying how everybody should pray/wish for him to recover and get better. I guess it was more serious then they thought.
RIP


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Created our club style here that still happens with today's leaders, sad he never lived to see an honor for him here at the arena. Although I think he must have known the love for him here by his reception by vancouvers fans.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Pat Quinn was an outstanding and very caring person he always had time for every person he knew both personally and professionally.
He was and still is a great role model as to how to live life and respect people.
RIP Pat...: A fine human being and he will be missed.


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

I had the opportunity to meet the man on three occasions and when he shook your hand he looked you straight in eye and said hello and introduced himself...the sign of a true professional. I too remember his days as a playing Canuck and he brought a style of hockey never seen before in Vancouver when he was President and coach of the team. He earned a lot of respect around the NHL as a true competitor and he hated to lose. He and Trevor Linden were a great pair of leaders during the 1994 Stanley Cup run and it is too bad that Pat Quinn never got his name on the cup. I feel for Trevor Linden because I know that he truly respected Pat Quinn and looked to him as life mentor...Pat Quinn you will be missed...condolences to his family...his service locally will be very well attended...


----------

